# Mango IPA



## StalkingWilbur (7/9/14)

Hey guys, did a search but didn't really find anything. 

I've had it in my mind for a while to do a mango IPA and after talking with a fellow brewer we're having a
Mango IPA off!

My thoughts are to do it something like the Moon Dog Mustafa's Dancing Helmet Apricot IPA that uses spicier type hops instead of the typical fruit bomb hops. 

Would really love some advice from anyone who has done mango beers (especially IPA's) and for any critique of my recipe. 

Haven't added the mango because I have no idea how much to use yet. 

Cheers.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (7/9/14)

Also considered throwing some Rye in there, but I just copied the malts from the Moon Dog website and just had a guess at percentages.


----------



## dent (7/9/14)

Last time I used Calypso hops they reeked of mango.


----------



## calobes (7/9/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Hey guys, did a search but didn't really find anything.
> I've had it in my mind for a while to do a mango IPA and after talking with a fellow brewer we're having a
> Mango IPA off!
> My thoughts are to do it something like the Moon Dog Mustafa's Dancing Helmet Apricot IPA that uses spicier type hops instead of the typical fruit bomb hops.
> ...


Sorry im way off topic here, but what app are you using?


----------



## Camo6 (7/9/14)

calobes said:


> Sorry im way off topic here, but what app are you using?


Beersmith mobile. Awesome app. Design a recipe on the PC/Mac, send to your free cloud account and copy to your phone app. You can build recipes from scratch, modify recipes, enter brew day data and an awesome timer for both mash and boil. It cost me about $6 from memory on top of the PC version but is one of the handiest additions to the brewery I use.

Mango IPA sounds tasty. I didn't mind the Matso mango beer but didn't think it very sessionable. Too much mango with little else. A nice IPA bitterness might compliment the flavours though. Do you plan to use canned fruit or boil up some fresh produce?

Subscribed.


----------



## calobes (7/9/14)

Camo6 said:


> Beersmith mobile. Awesome app. Design a recipe on the PC/Mac, send to your free cloud account and copy to your phone app. You can build recipes from scratch, modify recipes, enter brew day data and an awesome timer for both mash and boil. It cost me about $6 from memory on top of the PC version but is one of the handiest additions to the brewery I use.
> 
> Mango IPA sounds tasty. I didn't mind the Matso mango beer but didn't think it very sessionable. Too much mango with little else. A nice IPA bitterness might compliment the flavours though. Do you plan to use canned fruit or boil up some fresh produce?
> 
> Subscribed.


Thanks mate, sorry I hijacked the thread for a sec.


----------



## Camo6 (7/9/14)

calobes said:


> Thanks mate, sorry I hijacked the thread for a sec.


You let the internet veer off course? Ye gads man, you've doomed us all! :icon_cheers:


----------



## StalkingWilbur (7/9/14)

It's a beer related hijack, so I approve! Agree with everything camo6 said as well. 

I was planning on using frozen mango flesh and then adding purée if it wasn't mangoey enough. I remember reading something about the freezing process breaking cell walls which helped with breaking down and extracting the flavor. I could be wrong though, more research required. 

And I'll check that out, Zig. Wanted a spicier hop bill so it wasn't too cloying and fruit bomb overload. But some calypso and in the dry hop along with some perle could really work.


----------



## MastersBrewery (7/9/14)

For me I'd move the 30 min to 20min and as you pointed to before go with some rye for spice say 10%

Lets us know what you go with!


----------



## Yob (7/9/14)

Funny this comes up, Ive had something similar in the pipe for a while, Im going a slightly different direction though.

Aiming for a very pale IPA so a very light base, big FWH of something neutral and cube. (that way I can mess with the other cubes as well)

Was planning on mixing about a 3-4L of LDME 20 min boil and adding late in the ferment with a _small_ fruity hop addition like Citra or Mosaic but using the Lipton Peach Mango Tea in the final 90 seconds of the boil.

Not sure if you've had the tea but its a massive mango hit, It started out as an idea to rack onto fruit but if I can get it from a couple of boxes of tea in a steep, Im keen to avoid the trouble and mess of fruit..

Love the idea though,


----------



## StalkingWilbur (7/9/14)

I'll have to check the tea out. I really loved the Yeastie Boys Gunnamatta and I think that could actually work really well. 

I think I'll stick with real mango. As someone who used to live in Broome where nearly every house had a mango tree there's a part of me that would cry if I substituted haha.

Definitely let me know how that works out though. If you brew it any time soon and I finally get a cpbf or beer gun then I would definitely be up for a trade! Planning on brewing mine in two weeks, so plenty of time for more research and recipe tinkering.


----------



## Yob (7/9/14)

My thoughts were initially inspired by that yeasty boys beer 

Not gunna happen for a month or two mate, used up all my tickets last night for the next month at least, happy to swap,one.when I do it though, just the inspiration I needed to make it the next brew.


----------



## Helles (7/9/14)

Made a witbier with mango a couple of years ago 
Used 4 frozen mangoes in 20 lts for about a week during fermentation
Didnt really get much mango flavour and what was there was bland and watery
Would be trying some sort of extrct if you can find some


----------



## Phoney (7/9/14)

Personally I think the matso mango beer tastes like VB + Mango juice. I couldnt finish one bottle.

It would be interesting to do an experiment though starting from a good base, then perhaps racking off 5L into a demijohn for a secondary ferment with 5 - 10% mango puree.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (7/9/14)

The brewer who is also brewing mango IPA with me has used purée before and said it had good flavor. He accidentally used hopped lme and a solid hop schedule ontop of it, so it was overshadowed.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (7/9/14)

Yeah. While I spent many afternoons at Matso's, that's not the beer I'm aiming for. 

My plan was to develop a good base recipe first. But a bit of friendly competition has blown that plan out of the water.


----------



## Tahoose (8/9/14)

After trying matso's a few months ago SWMBO put me to the task.

Have only just starting drinking this..

50/50 pils and wheat
12 ibu with hurkules (17% AA hallertau) 
OG 1.030 
Mash 67c 
1kg of frozen mango pieces in secondary 

I acutally don't mind it, as it is quite smashable but the general concensuss from the family is that they are struggling to find the mango, and " it Is a bit watery" so I'd say it has a thin body.

Next attempt will be possibly swapping the pils for ale malt, mash up to maybe 70c. And I might look at some purée or tinned mango options.


----------



## Yob (8/9/14)

Why swap out the pils Tahoose?


----------



## keifer33 (8/9/14)

I am fairly certain that the Matsos brewed at Gage used a concentrate from this mob. http://www.tropico.com.au/products/fruit-juicespureesconcentrates 

Not sure if you can buy it in small amounts but I am sure you can find something similar.


----------



## Tahoose (8/9/14)

Yob said:


> Why swap out the pils Tahoose?


The 1kg of mangos really thins out the body, so with the high mash temp I was thinking I'd get more body from ale malt than pils..


----------



## Yob (8/9/14)

Way, I see, so in my case going with the tea, id probably be not so far wrong.


----------



## Tahoose (8/9/14)

Yeah, I'm not sure.. Just be a try and see type of job. 

It goes against my general brewing disposition but I think it might be a time where I would use some artificial mango flavouring. Might make it easier to get the flavour and the balance of the beer that I'm after.

I understand not everybody wants a Matso's clone, but in my case that's exactly what I'm after. Something to keep SWMBO happy and to dish out to the nurses at work.


----------



## Yob (8/9/14)

Ive not tried it myself so Ive no idea what to shoot for other than having a mango profile... on the flop side, should be hard to miss my non existent targets B)


----------



## wobbly (8/9/14)

keifer33 said:


> I am fairly certain that the Matsos brewed at Gage used a concentrate from this mob. http://www.tropico.com.au/products/fruit-juicespureesconcentrates
> 
> Not sure if you can buy it in small amounts but I am sure you can find something similar.


Matso's Mango beer as well as their Lychee and Chilli are all basically a Bavarian style wheat beer with bittering hops only to around 10 - 15 IBU

They source their flavour concentrates (Mango, Lychee and Chilli) from "Magnum Flavours" in WA

I approached Magnum Flavours to sell me some of the flavours Matso's use but they wouldn't and stated that it/they were "specials" that they only produce and supply to/for Matso's

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## MaltyHops (8/9/14)

I did a Mango APA not long ago and yes, it was kindof mango-ish.

3.21 kg ... # Ale Malt (Barrett Burston) (6.3 EBC)
0.60 kg ... Munich Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC)
0.20 kg ... Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC)
7.00 gm ... Chinook [11.00 %] (60 min)
15.00 gm ... Amarillo [10.10 %] (20 min)
10.00 gm ... Amarillo [10.10 %] (5 min)
15.00 gm ... Amarillo [10.10 %] (0 min)
20L batch, Single Infusion, Medium Body
Pacman ROGUE (Wyeast #1764-PC)


----------



## StalkingWilbur (8/9/14)

How much/what type of mango did you use and did you also encounter a watery type body/flavor?


----------



## MaltyHops (8/9/14)

If you're referring to me, I did not use any mango - I read the amarillo/chinook combo can give mango flavours so gave it a go using a basic APA grist. You could try the above recipe and split some to add fresh mango to experiment/compare.


----------



## philmud (8/9/14)

I wonder how this sort of thing would go? I note they also have bubblegum in case anyone's unhappy with their weizen ester profiles.

http://www.robertsconfectionery.com.au/products/mango-flavour-clear-essence-25ml.html


----------



## wobbly (8/9/14)

These guys (Juicefactory) do Mango and just about most other flavours that people have tried in Beers http://www.juicefactory.com.au/

I have been in contact (email) with a Tom Carter and he has indicated that they can supply concentrates as well as alcohol based flavours in 10ml for around $4:50 and 30ml but not sure of price for this size. They also do on-line orders and will post 

Haven't purchased any yet but I am going to give them a try when I get around to brewing a wheat beer and will dose it up with Mango and Chilli (Matso's Chango)

I guess you could do it a couple of ways add to bottles/keg after ferment or straight into the glass.

Be aware that the chilli concentrate is oily so will reduce head and if allowed to sit in a keg will float to the top requiring the keg to be shaken before serving Matso's have an issue if the bar staff don't give the kegs a bit of a shake at the start of each day

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## NickyJ (4/1/15)

So what was the outcome of this mango brewing challenge?

I currently have waaaaaaaaaaay too many mangoes and while I'm not that interested in a mango beer I'm seriously running out of ways to use them all. I really like the idea of using spicy hops on top of a somewhat mango base.

StalkingWilbur, did you end up making that recipe you initially posted?


----------

